

Sean Parker Sees Gloom in Venture Capital - razin
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2010/11/22/a-dim-view-of-betting-on-start-ups/

======
jordanbrown
"But worst of all, from the standpoint of innovation, entrepreneurs may be
changing the way they are thinking — they are becoming less ambitious."
------amen sean

